# Injured water dragon



## Skylark1969 (Oct 18, 2008)

Hi please can anyone help me.

My son is looking after a water dragon for a friend as he's on holiday.

This morning he found that he had an injured tail and that the crickets are eating at the wound.

Is there anything we can do to help this injury to heal or stop the crickets eating it.

Can I put antiseptic ointment on it?

I don't have a clue what I'm doing sorry.


----------



## wohic (Jun 19, 2006)

I would suggest you take out all uneaten crickets, it its a very slight wound then you can use a little savalon to treat the graze, if its a deep cut then i would advise a trip to the vets.


----------



## Skylark1969 (Oct 18, 2008)

Thanks, I'm not sure how bad it is as I haven't seen it but my son said he appears of have knocked one of the spikes off of his tail leaving a small round open wound.


----------



## wohic (Jun 19, 2006)

Skylark1969 said:


> Thanks, I'm not sure how bad it is as I haven't seen it but my son said he appears of have knocked one of the spikes off of his tail leaving a small round open wound.


 
If you can get to a pet shop then getting Betadine or tamadine which is an iodine based treatment recommended for reptiles, that would be the best couse or action, savalon is ok as a stop gap though


----------



## Skylark1969 (Oct 18, 2008)

Thank you so much Wohic you're a star.:halo:


----------

